# Yet Another PLL Trainer



## Lucas Garron (May 20, 2014)

I made this using twisty.js for my own 2-sided PLL recognition practice:

cubing.net/1lpll/

Features:


Computer cube! Fast scramble, and you can't cheat because the timer starts as soon as you see the case.
Random PLL with random AUF + orientation
Timer
Instant replay to view how you executed the last alg. Example: V-Perm.
Cheat Sheet (mostly for myself)
Full history, including date, time, case, scramble, and your solution! (Even works if you have multiple tabs open, and saves across browser sessions.)

Right now all of this is hard-coded, but I'd be happy to take customization suggestions.


----------



## MarcelP (May 20, 2014)

I can't view it now since I am at work (behind a fire wall  But I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Hypocrism (May 20, 2014)

This looks good. The v-perm alg is very nice, I think I'll replace my old one.


----------

